# Minehead, Hill Road to Selworthy Beacon



## Guinevere (Aug 13, 2020)

Have just arrived, hoping to stay the night on one of the lovely spots on Hill Road. We were greeted by a sign which has been erected near to the entrance to the Minehead Caravan and Camping Club Site entrance saying no overnight parking or camping beyond that point. This means that only the lowest spot and a small pull in just above are now outside of the area indicated.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2020)

mmm Are these signs legal? What if you parked up at 12.01 am thats the next day so not overnight? (Just being clever)


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 14, 2020)

Just stapled to a piece of ply? Suspicious.


----------



## kensowerby (Aug 14, 2020)

Fuel for the bar-b


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 14, 2020)

Minehead has also banned (or is seeking to ban) a lovely little spot down by the old harbour. 
Using covid as an excuse. Local Councillor complains- Van owners are emptying their toilets in the toilet!!! 
As if that's not where sh*t goes. Bloomin van owners being responsible!! Ban them.


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2020)

It appears that the signs are where you enter the national park, if so they are a reminder of the local bylaws.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 15, 2020)

colinmd said:


> It appears that the signs are where you enter the national park, if so they are a reminder of the local bylaws.




From Exmoor National Park Website

"The Countryside and Rights of Way Act (2000) explicitly excludes camping as a right in its legislation, meaning there is legally no public right to camp on “Open Access land”, “CRoW land” or “Common land”.

So whether you prefer a luxury camping or caravan experience or a wilder more back to nature one, make sure you book ahead with a legitimate site:'

So its not a Local Bylaw in this case but a Nationwide Act of 2000 that they are relying on to stop anyone.The wording seems to  relate to tents and Caravans.Not sure how they can use this act to move Motorhomes/Campervans on on a Public Highway i/e if stopped on a Layby,in this area.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 15, 2020)

*Wild Camping and camper vans*
*




Wild Camping and roadside parking of Camper vans on Exmoor
We appreciate that in the current COVID-19 situation many people are especially keen to come to Exmoor with their camper vans or to camp. But as with most parts of England or Wales, you must seek landowner permission before parking up or pitching overnight on Exmoor – no matter how remote the location may seem.


So they start off with mentioning roadside parking then go on about parking on actual Exmoor land.These are two different things.I/e Parking on the Public Highway and then parking on some land owned by someone.*


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2020)

mickymost said:


> From Exmoor National Park Website
> 
> "The Countryside and Rights of Way Act (2000) explicitly excludes camping as a right in its legislation, meaning there is legally no public right to camp on “Open Access land”, “CRoW land” or “Common land”.
> 
> ...


I cycled along there Friday, from the sign pictured above right to the end of the road and I don't think there are any lay byes, only pull offs off the road, so on to Exmoor N.P. land. and it's too narrow to park on the roadside


----------



## mickymost (Aug 15, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> I cycled along there Friday, from the sign pictured above right to the end of the road and I don't think there are any lay byes, only pull offs off the road, so on to Exmoor N.P. land. and it's too narrow to park on the roadside




Point taken


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 16, 2020)

And I cycled there on my home modified eBike, which probably contravenes the Exmoor Park bye laws too


----------



## mickymost (Aug 16, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> View attachment 85460
> And I cycled there on my home modified eBike, which probably contravenes the Exmoor Park bye laws too




Nice is that electric? Sorry ebike is the clue silly me


----------



## Harryw (Aug 19, 2020)

_New Year’s Eve last year, great shame if it’s lost....



_


----------



## Sonny (Sep 7, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Minehead has also banned (or is seeking to ban) a lovely little spot down by the old harbour.
> Using covid as an excuse. Local Councillor complains- Van owners are emptying their toilets in the toilet!!!
> As if that's not where sh*t goes. Bloomin van owners being responsible!! Ban them.



Loved it there but we’re banned now...


----------

